# I got crows



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Theres a few crows around my neighborhood that I would like to exterminate but they never land in my yard they just fly around.

Does any one know a way to lure them into my yard long enough to take a shot?

I don't got any $$$ :sniper: :bart: uke: :fiddle:


----------



## adam noble (Nov 11, 2005)

crow decoys, and dirty diapers laying around


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Who's ever heard of a crow decoy? jeeze, Jessie, when Cameron was over, he threw some slightly moldy bread over into my yard. The next day or two, there was a fat crow. Try some moldy-ish bread.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

they always land in our lawn after we cut the grass. Usually its just two of them and i blast one and the other never comes back. Buy a crow call and atleast 2 crow decoys and all your dead crows leave them on the lawn lol. An owl decoy wouldnt hurt either. Crows go crazy when they see a dead one, even a couple days later. When one crow starts squaking it brings in more crows. More crows equals more shooting.


----------

